# Leitungsauslegungen in Niederspannungsschaltanlagen



## Andreas- (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen 

Es handelt sich hierbei (für mich) um ein schwieriges Thema. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Wichtig sind für mich auch die Normen, wo man sowas nachlesen kann.

Also:
Muss der Schaltschrankplaner Angaben zum Leitungsquerschnitt und -länge von UV zum Schaltschrank und z.B. vom Schaltschrank zum Motor angeben? Wie ist das dann mit dem Motor, z.B. ein Ventilatormotor hat einen sehr hohen Einschaltstrom (teilweise > 16-fache von In). Wie wirkt sich das wiederum auf die Leitungsauslegung aus? Brauche auch dringend wie gesagt Angaben zu Normen etc. 
Wie hoch ist den der zulässige Spannungsfall in der Industrie? Gilt da auch die TAB (Hausinstallationen) ?

Danke an euch schon mal vorab.


----------



## HBL (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andreas-

Wer denn sonst, als der Ingenieur, der die Planung dieser Anlage vornimmt, soll die Querschnitte bestimmen?

Bei der Auslegung der Querschnitte gilt es doch verschiedenstes zu beachten.

Isolationsmaterial der Leiter und Kabel, Umgebungstemperatur, Kurzschlussfestigkeit, Verlegearten, Bündelung von Drehstrom-Kreisen in Kanälen etc.

Bei einem Kurzschluss muss das vorgeschaltete Sicherungsorgan innert 5sec abschalten. Dies geht aus einer Bemerkung der Tabelle D.5 der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 hervor. Diese lautet:

"Diese Werte basieren auf der Annahme eines adiabatischen Verhaltens für eine Zeit von *nicht mehr als 5s.*"

Der max. Spannungsabfall darf gemäss Norm EN 60204-1:2006, Abschnitt 12.5 5% der Nennspannung nicht überschreiten.


In der gleichen Norm EN 60204-1:6006 findest Du in verschiedenen Abschnitten Angaben zur Bestimmung der Leiter und Kabelquerschnitten.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## Andreas- (22 Dezember 2009)

Danke  Du hast mir auf jeden Fall schon mal weitergeholfen.

Viele Firmen geben aber in ihrem Stromlaufplan nur die Querschnitte der Leitungen aber nicht ihre Länge an. Ab einer gewissen Länge müssen sich diese doch erhöhen?!

Beträgt der max. Spannungsfall von 5% von UV über den Schaltschrank bis Endverbraucher (z.B. Motor) oder vom eigentlichen Schaltschrank bis zum Verbraucher?

Die EN 60204 werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch mal genauer ansehen...


----------



## HBL (22 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andreas

Du hast recht, der Querschnitt einer Leitung erhöht sich mit zunehmender Leitungslänge, damit man die 5% Spannungsabfall von den Abgangsklemmen bis zum Aktor oder Sensor, einhalten kann.

Ebenso ist das i²t einer Leitung im Kurzschlussfall zu beachten. Das kann vielleicht nochmals zu einer Querschnittserhöhung führen.

Ganz wichtig ist auch die Isolationsauswahl einer Leitung nebst der Umgebungstemperatur.

Aktuell bearbeite ich eine Grossanlage. Die Motorenkabel weisen eine durchschnittliche Kabellänge von 85m auf. Die Leiterisolation besteht aus PVC. Die Umgebungstemperatur beträgt 50°C. Da die höchste Betriebstemperatur eines PVC-Leiters 70°C beträgt, bleibt noch ein D-K von 20. D.h. somit, der Querschnitt muss so gross gewählt werden, dass sich die Leiter im Normalbetrieb nicht über 70°C erwärmen.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## Bernd2200 (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch noch mal eine Frage zur Leitungsauslegung in Niederspannungsanlagen.

Laut Norm liegt ja die Festlegung der Querschnitte innerhalb der Schaltanlagen in der Verantwortung der Schaltanlagenhersteller. 

Es gibt jedoch zur Leitungsdimensionierung in Schaltanlagen auch die Norm: VDE 0600 Teil 507.

Meine Frage ist nun, warum die dort (VDE 0600-507) angegebenen Werte, teilweise wesentlich kleiner ausfallen, als wenn man die Werte aus der Norm DIN VDE 0298-4 auf die entsprechenden Umgebungstemperaturen umrechnet??

Ist die DIN VDE 0298-4 überhaupt für Schaltanlagen anwendbar??
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum nicht??
(Zur Info: In meinen Beispiel-Fall geht es um die Strombelastbarkeit von drei gebündelten Leitungen mit einem Querschnitt von 35mm²; Verlegeart: F)

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab!

Bernd


----------



## Globetrotter (30 August 2012)

Hallo,

hier ein Fachbericht zum Thema.

http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fachwissen/fachartikel/technik/innere-verdrahtung/

Gruß Globetrotter


----------

